# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Risk........

## villies

-=[Risk]=-


To laugh, is to risk playing the fool.

To weep, is to risk appearing sentimental.

To reach out to another, is to risk involvement.

To expose feelings, is to risk exposing our true selves.

To put your ideas, your dreams, before the crowd is to risk loss.

To love, is to risk not being loved in return.

To live, is to risk dying.

To hope, is to risk despair.

To try at all, is to risk failure.

But risk must be taken,

Because the greatest hazard in life is to risk nothing.

The person who risks nothing, does nothing, has nothing, is nothing.

They may avoid suffering and sorrow, but they simply can not learn, change, feel, grow, love, live........

Chained by their attitudes they are slaves.

ONLY THE PERSON RISKS IS FREE!!!!

"Friends, Life is full of Risks.
Either Take Risks and achieve success or be ready for the stagnant life... choice is yours"

----------


## RAHEN

aik aadmi tha us ne kaha ke God mujhe jannat jana hai...
tau God ne reply kia ke pehle us ke liye u have to die....and he stepped backward....

those ppl around jo kehte hain ke fool,sentimental, exposing our feelings....etc...is nothing...because to whom we appear like that...will after success congratulate us..thats the irony of life...
so take risk and go ahead....if u want success....if u look at ppl for wat negetive comment they pass...one will stay where they are and most probably..backward....


Thanks 4 sharing....

----------


## friendlygal786

to live is to risk...life is full of them...nice post:thumbs:

----------


## villies

absalutly rite rahen
thax friendlygal

----------

